# vinyl layering on application tape than heat press



## Fiekyville (Sep 26, 2009)

Hey guys
i was just wondering if i have to do a 2 or 3 color vinyl design, can i layer all vinyl on the app tape (as you would do for car decals) then heat press all layers at once, instead of pressing the layers individually.

Please help
Fiekyville


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

no the ideal way...not sure it would work well, but then I have not tried. Don't believe the app tape used for sign vinyl will take the heat. I will press one piece for brief time, then the second and last the final and then press full time


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I don't think you can use the application tape that you use for car vinyl. I don't know if that will take the heat. You could try using the silicon or acrylic transfer tape that is used for rhinestone application.

My bigger question is why you would want to go through the trouble of weeding and trying to apply the vinyl to transfer tape instead of just pressing each color separately? You only need to heat the first two colors long enough to get them to adhere to the fabric. Then when you press the last color, press for the full time. I would recommend covering each layer with a silicon sheet to keep from over pressing.


----------



## mrs maggot (Apr 14, 2009)

i do use the app tape from my supplier dorotape in the uk, but i would do some testing on some old stock first, i still put a sheet of teflon over it all - just to protect my top plate really - and so i never get out of the habit of using it


----------



## Fiekyville (Sep 26, 2009)

thanks alot for your replies.
i think i will need hot peel vinyl, coz i dont think applying my first layer or two for 2/3 secs will come off smoothly with cold peel vinyl. Or will it ?

Thanks again


----------



## mrs maggot (Apr 14, 2009)

i only use the app tape for the first 5 secs of pressing, then i take it off and put the teflon sheet on, and press for the right amount of time, this was shown to me by my supplier and it applies to their vinyl only which is warm peel in the main - so give it a try, you have not got anything to loose, even old offcuts will work


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I've used this method with hot and cold peel vinyl. You just need to let the cold peel cool enough so that it does not lift off the item. This also helps to eliminate the gaps you may get in your design from the vinyl shrinking during heating, if you have not used an overlap in your cutting.


----------



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

there must be a way to do this.

If you order a 2 color name from Stahls is it not on 1 carrier sheet?

Not that I know how-I would apply separately.


----------



## Fiekyville (Sep 26, 2009)

im also sure it can be done..... 
that method will be easier to apply to the garment... or not ?

Any advise or suggestions from the guru's??


----------



## prnzez2 (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm a noob myself but ran across this video yesterday while I was doing research

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTSPgkdDgEE[/media]

My question is which tape do you think that he is using?


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Any good clear transfer tape would work for what he's doing.


----------



## prnzez2 (Feb 21, 2010)

cool. It won't affect the integrity of the vinyl at all will it?


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

What? Tape? No you have to use tape no matter what way you do it.


----------



## prnzez2 (Feb 21, 2010)

I meant doing multiple layers at once instead of pressing for 5 seconds inbetween layers. It's not too thick as long as you're not overlapping too much right? I was thinking of using this method for left chest logos, thinking it might go a little faster since you can do a whole sheet of them at once.


----------



## prnzez2 (Feb 21, 2010)

wait, one question... Wouldn't it be stuck to the tape the wrong way??? I watched the video again and now I'm confused. How do you get it back on the original backing instead of the tape?


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

That is sign vinyl not heatpress vinyl.


----------



## prnzez2 (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh, does that mean you can't do it with heat press vinyl? Sorry for the million questions, LOL.


----------



## bigwebman (Jan 27, 2010)

Well, not sure how easily the heat press vinyl would pull off the carrier when trying layer. Eco film and thermoflex are both fairly hard to pull off when weeding, and you would need the app tape to pull the image off to layer. IF you could do that, and maybe save some heat press carrier, and use that as the last app tape layer, it might be possible. I guess all you can do is try it out. Seems to me the time saved would be very minimal though. Especially if you use Eco film, as the first layers would only take about 5 seconds each if that. Anyway good luck, let us know if you try to do it.


----------



## prnzez2 (Feb 21, 2010)

That's what I was afraid of. And I couldn't figure out why his backing was white instead of clear, DUH (shhh don't tell anybody, hehehe) I may try it on some small scraps just to see. I saw his other video, didn't have the link where he did an entire sheet of small logos and thought it would save time, but I wouldn't bother on a large design anyway, unless it works, lol. I'll let you know if I try it though. I'm still waiting on my supplies to arrive. And I did buy eco-film so it probabally won't work.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

When doing multicolors with heatpress vinyl you do them seperate. Press the first color for about 2-3 seconds, peel the backing off, do the next color for the same time and so on until you get to the final color then press it for the full time. 

There's no way of using transfer tape with heatpress vinyl because the glue side is face up, that's why you cut it in reverse.


----------

